

Student science experiment finds plants won't grow near Wi-Fi router - webjay
http://www.mnn.com/health/healthy-spaces/blogs/student-science-experiment-finds-plants-wont-grow-near-wi-fi-router

======
webjay
_the cress seeds placed near the router had not grown. Many of them were
completely dead. While the cress seeds planted in the other room, away from
the routers, thrived._

------
ColinWright
Substantial discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5729564>

